# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Το τηλέφωνο μου "πέθανε" (δεν ανοίγει, ούτε φορτίζει) και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω!!!

## Stavros_Salonika

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

το κινητό μου τηλέφωνο (Lenovo p70) είναι "νεκρό".. μαύρη οθόνη.. δεν ανοίγει.. δεν φορτίζει.. κανένα σημάδι "ζωής"..

1ο κρούσμα

Σάββατο 9/7 το έκλεισα το βράδυ πριν κοιμηθώ και το πρωί (Κυριακή 10/7) που ξύπνησα δεν άνοιγε, δεν φόρτιζε και δεν γινόταν τίποτα όταν πατούσαν τα πλαινά κουμπιά για το reboot (?). Μπήκα στο google και βρήκα ότι ίσως έπαθε brick, γιατί 15-20 λεπτά αφότου προσπάθησα να το ανοίξω, άνοιξε κανονικά!!

2ο κρούσμα

Τρίτη 12/7 κατά το μεσημεράκι ΠΑΛΙ τα ίδια!! προσπαθούσα καθημερινά να το ενεργοποιήσω, αλλά τίποτα. Αυτό κράτησε μέχρι 15/7 το βράδυ όπου το έβαλα να φορτίσει όπως έκανα κάθε μέρα, και αυτό απλά φόρτισε και λειτούργησε.

3ο κρούσμα (και τελευταίο)

Δευτέρα 18/7 εκεί που πληκτρολογούσα ένα νούμερο για να τηλεφωνήσω, η οθόνη δεν ανταποκρινόταν (όσον αφορά το touch).. κατά λάθος το κλείδωσα και όταν πάτησα το πλαινό κουμπί για να ξεκλειδώσει, η οθόνη παρέμεινε μαύρη, παρά το ότι τα "κουμπιά" είχαν φως. Άνοιξα το κινητό και προσπάθησα να του βγάλω την μπαταρία. Με το που το κατάφερα, σβήσαν τα κουμπιά και το κινητό είναι από τότε "νεκρό".

υ.γ.: ενημερώνω οτι δεν είμαι πολύ σχετικός με τον τομέα, όσον αφορά τις ορολογίες

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Σταύρος

----------


## qsd330

brick ειναι ο ορος οταν περνας στο κινητο νεο λειτουργικο και κατι παει στραβα... αρα δεν ειναι αυτο εκτος και αν το πειραξες.
μαλλον τα εφαγε τα ψωμια τους ισως απο καποια πτωση.

----------


## Stavros_Salonika

μα το πήρα μόλις τον Δεκέμβρη.. και το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να το πάω να μου το φτιάξουν μέσω εγγύησης, γιατί το έχω ανοίξει για να φτιάξω την οθόνη που είχε σπάσει..

----------


## misterno

Δοκιμή:
Βάλε ένα βύσμα USB ανάλογο και σύνδεσέ το στον Η/Υ. Αν αναγνωρίσει κάτι σαν συσκευή, έχει καλώς.
Αν δεν δουλέψει τίποτα, δοκίμασε να πατήσεις το πλήκτρο μείωσης της φωνής (VOL -) πριν το συνδέσεις στον Η/Υ.
Παίξε με αυτούς τους συνδυασμούς πλήκτρων-σύνδεσης και πες το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Stavros_Salonika

> Δοκιμή:
> Βάλε ένα βύσμα USB ανάλογο και σύνδεσέ το στον Η/Υ. Αν αναγνωρίσει κάτι σαν συσκευή, έχει καλώς.
> Αν δεν δουλέψει τίποτα, δοκίμασε να πατήσεις το πλήκτρο μείωσης της φωνής (VOL -) πριν το συνδέσεις στον Η/Υ.
> Παίξε με αυτούς τους συνδυασμούς πλήκτρων-σύνδεσης και πες το αποτέλεσμα.



στην αρχή ακούστηκε ο ήχος οτι κάτι συνδέθηκε, μου έβγαλε "νέο υλικό" κάτι με "MaxReloader" ή "exReloader" ή κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά δεν βρήκε driver για να το διαβάσει.
μετά έκανα αυτό που είπες με το VOL - και μου έβγαλε "νέα συσκευή USB", αλλά και πάλι δεν βρήκε τίποτα από drivers..
και τώρα, όποτε το συνδέω, ακούγεται μόνο ο ήχος ότι κάτι συνδέθηκε και δεν δείχνει τίποτα άλλο...

----------


## soler

Καλησπέρα, από τις περιγραφές σας καταλαβαίνω πως πιθανότερο είναι το πρόβλημα να βρίσκεται στην οθόνη και όχι στη συσκευή αυτή καθ αυτή. Καθε φορά που γράφετε πως το τηλέφωνο ήταν νεκρό πιθανότατα απλά δεν έδειχνε η οθόνη.

----------


## monokitaros

αφού το βρίσκει ο υπολογιστής είναι πολύ πιθανό αυτό που αναφέρει ο soler αλλά είναι πιθανό να θέλει και ένα απλό flasharisma .

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Πιθανότατα θέλει ένα φλασάρισμα της ρομ απο την αρχή όπως είπε και ο monokitaros. 
Βάλε τους google usb drivers για να μπορεί να το δει ο υπολογιστής σε flashmode και φλάσαρε τη ρομ.

----------


## s0k

Αφαιρέστε το  κάλυμμα και, στη συνέχεια, αποσυνδέστε τη μπαταρία και κρατήστε πατημένο  το πλήκτρο λειτουργίας, στη συνέχεια, φορτίστε το τηλέφωνο χωρίς  μπαταρία για 7 δευτερόλεπτα και στη συνέχεια καθαρίστε τα βύσματα  μπαταρίας με στεγνό πανί και στη συνέχεια συνδέστε το τηλέφωνό σας

Αυτό οφείλεται σε μια μικρή διακοπή ρεύματος στη μητρική πλακέτα και κρατήστε το τηλέφωνο για φόρτιση.

----------


## soler

> Αφαιρέστε το  κάλυμμα και, στη συνέχεια, αποσυνδέστε τη μπαταρία και κρατήστε πατημένο  το πλήκτρο λειτουργίας, στη συνέχεια, φορτίστε το τηλέφωνο χωρίς  μπαταρία για 7 δευτερόλεπτα και στη συνέχεια καθαρίστε τα βύσματα  μπαταρίας με στεγνό πανί και στη συνέχεια συνδέστε το τηλέφωνό σας
> 
> Αυτό οφείλεται σε μια μικρή διακοπή ρεύματος στη μητρική πλακέτα και κρατήστε το τηλέφωνο για φόρτιση.


Έχεις αργήσει έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο φίλε μου. Το θέμα είναι παλιό.

----------

